# Footjoys sizing is massive! How should they fit?



## AdamW (Dec 15, 2018)

Should the space at the end of the shoe from the biggest toe be a thumbs width ? I have just ordered my normal shoe size 9 in Footjoys and I have so much room from the biggest toe to the end of the shoe there is 3 thumb widths! I also ordered an 8 and this is 2 thumb widths.

Are Footjoys known for being longer than normal shoe sizes?


----------



## Jensen (Dec 15, 2018)

I bought a pair of Footjoy last year, after getting measured for them. Wore them at home, but they were ridiculously massive. 
Took them back and paid extra for some Ecco


----------



## KenL (Dec 15, 2018)

I have always found FJ sizing to be fine.  7 for me and same in the likes of Clark's shoes.


----------



## drdel (Dec 15, 2018)

I get the wide fitting FJs which seem fine.


----------



## Lump (Dec 15, 2018)

Footjoy fit big when compared to Adidas. I would still say Footjoy fit big full stop. I always have to drop a size when buying footjoy, very similar fit to Ecco IMO


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

Have always been fine for me.
Did u get measured as some people never do.?


----------



## HughJars (Dec 15, 2018)

Nope they are fine, a bit narrow, need to order wide. As above, big compared to adidas, but adidas are really nippy.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 15, 2018)

It's all down to your own foot size. Footjoys are great for me but I find most Adidas too narrow.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 15, 2018)

It really isn't as simple as portrayed.

There are so many different shapes you will get a sizing differential with those - I have 10 pairs of Footjoy shoes currently in use and they vary from 43.5 to 45. The former are an old pair of softs that have a wide flat front - the latter are a narrow, pointed toe, design. In an ideal world I would of course only buy models that suit my foot shape, but we all get drawn into the looks of models from time to time!

All the above is before considering W fittings, or the additional lasts available in the US from Footjoy.


----------



## User2021 (Dec 15, 2018)

No issue with sizing for me


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 15, 2018)

Gave up on finding a "comfortable" pair of FJ.


----------



## AdamW (Dec 15, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Have always been fine for me.
Did u get measured as some people never do.?
		
Click to expand...

No didn't get measured. Just went off the Adidas size 9s I have which fit perfect and some Asics squash trainers which are also a size 9


----------



## AdamW (Dec 15, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Gave up on finding a "comfortable" pair of FJ.
		
Click to expand...

What did you find uncomfy about them?


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 15, 2018)

AdamW said:



			No didn't get measured. Just went off the Adidas size 9s I have which fit perfect and some Asics squash trainers which are also a size 9
		
Click to expand...

There's an example then. I've great found Adidas too narrow so I imagine my feet are broader than yours. I'd never now by a pair of shoes without trying them first.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 15, 2018)

AdamW said:



			What did you find uncomfy about them?
		
Click to expand...

Size, fit, leather, last everything is just so uncomfortable as soon as I try them on. 

Skechers, Puma, Adidas, UA, all much nicer and so much more comfortable. Guess it's just me feet.


----------



## dronfield (Dec 15, 2018)

I have always found Footjoy to match my normal shoe size, same with Puma - can buy online without fear of them not fitting. Adidas seem to come up small for me.

Rich


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 15, 2018)

AdamW said:



			No didn't get measured. Just went off the Adidas size 9s I have which fit perfect and some Asics squash trainers which are also a size 9
		
Click to expand...

I find Adidas very small .
Itâ€™s like golf shafts there is no industry standard .
Get your feet measured then decide but try them on first.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 15, 2018)

Footjoy had (have) a sizing issue in several models. DNA & Hyperflex were about a size too big. My Hyperflex are 8s and my Dryjoy Tours are 9s. Both fit exactly the same. 

Not that I have worn them in the last 14 months. Ok maybe once when I was cutting the grass...


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I find Adidas very small .
Itâ€™s like golf shafts there is no industry standard .
Get your feet measured then decide but try them on first.
		
Click to expand...

is there really any point in getting your feet measured when they are all different between manufacturers? 
I now pretty much know my sizing across the major manufacturers now and having had my feet measured from FJ I can say that I have two different sizings for FJ  models and both of those are different from every other manufacturer. 

I would agree with trying them on though, or ensuring that the returns policy is watertight.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 16, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			is there really any point in getting your feet measured when they are all different between manufacturers? 
I now pretty much know my sizing across the major manufacturers now and having had my feet measured from FJ I can say that I have two different sizings for FJ  models and both of those are different from every other manufacturer. 

I would agree with trying them on though, or ensuring that the returns policy is watertight.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree mostly .
But quite a lot of people base their size on one shoe maker ( ie Iâ€™m a nine in Adidas).
But in reality that could be an 8 in most other shoes.
If you try them on you know .
But most golfers want a bargain online so you need to know your size for starters and if they run small or large.
We really need a standard size between OEMs.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 16, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes I agree mostly .
But quite a lot of people base their size on one shoe maker ( ie Iâ€™m a nine in Adidas).
But in reality that could be an 8 in most other shoes.
If you try them on you know .
But most golfers want a bargain online so you need to know your size for starters and if they run small or large.
We really need a standard size between OEMs.
		
Click to expand...

You can't even get a standard size from the same manufacturer, so no chance in seeing that.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 16, 2018)

Weird- I'm a 12 in nearly all shoes, but an 11 in FJ


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 16, 2018)

The one oddball for me is a pair of Footjoy DNA's I bought which fitted me in a size 8 (I'm usually a 9 in FJ).  
In the Adidas Powerband Boa I can wear a 9.5 but that has a very wide toe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Have 19 pairs on the go and all are size 8 and their medium fitting which is the same as my normal shoes, trainers etc. Never known FJ to come up overly large. I find makes like Adidas come up small so clearly as with most things no industry standard.


----------



## AdamW (Dec 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have 19 pairs on the go and all are size 8 and their medium fitting which is the same as my normal shoes, trainers etc. Never known FJ to come up overly large. I find makes like Adidas come up small so clearly as with most things no industry standard.
		
Click to expand...

19 pairs of golf shoes??


----------



## IanM (Dec 16, 2018)

Iâ€™ve been wearing 8.5 in Footjoy for over 20 years...I went on the reader demo in the Spring the FJ chap measured me as an 8.  I wasnâ€™t convinced...he asked if I got bad creasing on the uppers of my shoes... I did... thatâ€™s apparently a sign of a shoe being too big. Iâ€™ve worn the shoes they gave me all season...no bad creasing on the top.

So..FJ a half uk size bigger.... than average!  Everything else I own is 8.5.


----------



## IanM (Dec 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have 19 pairs on the go and all are size 8 and their medium fitting which is the same as my normal shoes, trainers etc. Never known FJ to come up overly large. I find makes like Adidas come up small so clearly as with most things no industry standard.
		
Click to expand...

Has Poults even got that many?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

I found the same actually! I'm normally a 10.5, but in the Footjoys they were much too big. Tried the 10 and even they were a shade big - they didn't have the 9.5 in the shop though, and I just bought the 10's as they were for winter only and I figured I might have an extra pair of socks on at some point anyway. They are very comfortable though, they haven't felt too big on the course luckily.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2018)

AdamW said:



			19 pairs of golf shoes??
		
Click to expand...

I don't even own 19 pairs of shoes of any kind, let alone golf shoes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even own 19 pairs of shoes of any kind, let alone golf shoes. 

Click to expand...

Likewise and I have 6 pairs of golf shoes!

Even including my gardening Welly boots I don't have 19 pairs of shoes. 

ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't even own 19 pairs of shoes of any kind, let alone golf shoes. 

Click to expand...

I lost a couple of pairs through old age this year too and have yet to replace them!


----------



## Simon m (Dec 8, 2019)

How do the tour s compare in width to the pro sl?


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a pair of both. Both same size. Both equally fine!


----------



## Simon m (Dec 8, 2019)

Was wondering if I need a wide fit like i have in the pro sl if the tour s are the same probably will


----------



## Jigger (Dec 8, 2019)

I’d say Adidas fit 0.5 to a full size smaller than FJ. I had my feat measured which aligns to FJ. My only issue is getting a wide option. I love the arch on Adidas but they tear my heals apart as the heal wears very quickly. I’d love the boa system but getting them in FJ wide is a nightmare. I must admit, every other shoe I’ve tried I’ve gone back to FJ. I’ve yet to try Ecco.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jigger said:



			I’d say Adidas fit 0.5 to a full size smaller than FJ. I had my feat measured which aligns to FJ. My only issue is getting a wide option. I love the arch on Adidas but they tear my heals apart as the heal wears very quickly. I’d love the boa system but getting them in FJ wide is a nightmare. I must admit, every other shoe I’ve tried I’ve gone back to FJ. I’ve yet to try Ecco.
		
Click to expand...

Adidas have now put leather in the heels to stop the bobbling .
Got my first pair of Ecco couple of weeks ago.
Great shoes can’t see me buying anything else in future.

Found the quality of footjoy has dipped last few years.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Should the space at the end of the shoe from the biggest toe be a thumbs width ? I have just ordered my normal shoe size 9 in Footjoys and I have so much room from the biggest toe to the end of the shoe there is 3 thumb widths! I also ordered an 8 and this is 2 thumb widths.

Are Footjoys known for being longer than normal shoe sizes?
		
Click to expand...

My old FJ sports fitted perfect as a standard 10.  Last year I treated myself to some sl pro and I fe they are around 3/4 to a complete size too big.


----------



## barry23 (Dec 9, 2019)

For most pairs of normal trainers im a size 8 but in my nike vapor pro i'm a 7.5 and the footjoy pro sl I'm a 7 wide fit. The size 8 in the footjoys were huge


----------



## Simon m (Dec 9, 2019)

How do the width of the tour s and pro sl compare?


----------



## Sats (Dec 9, 2019)

No issues with Footjoy sizing. I only have issues with Adidas which always come up a size small.


----------



## Jigger (Dec 9, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Adidas have now put leather in the heels to stop the bobbling .
Got my first pair of Ecco couple of weeks ago.
Great shoes can’t see me buying anything else in future.

Found the quality of footjoy has dipped last few years.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I thought about FJs but not found anything better.  I’ve had the same issue on leather and material Adidas shoes. The only thing the puts me off Ecco is the yak leather apparently stinks when it gets wet and the lack of decent looking waterproof shoes.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 10, 2019)

Never buy shoes online. You have to try them on and see if they are comfortable. Also means you’re not faffing about sending pairs back and forth by post.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 10, 2019)

Jigger said:



			That’s what I thought about FJs but not found anything better.  I’ve had the same issue on leather and material Adidas shoes. The only thing the puts me off Ecco is the yak leather apparently stinks when it gets wet and the lack of decent looking waterproof shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Played the last four weeks in the wettest I have known at my club.
Not one leak out of my Ecco strike.
Can’t smell anything after playing.
Might be your mates feet not the shoes.

I have trouble with new shoes of any make.
I have two growth spurs on the back of my heels.
This causes pressure and blisters.
I discovered 1000 mile socks they are fantastic for this and am blister free .


----------



## Jigger (Dec 10, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			Played the last four weeks in the wettest I have known at my club.
Not one leak out of my Ecco strike.
Can’t smell anything after playing.
Might be your mates feet not the shoes.

I have trouble with new shoes of any make.
I have two growth spurs on the back of my heels.
This causes pressure and blisters.
I discovered 1000 mile socks they are fantastic for this and am blister free .
		
Click to expand...

Got to show him that 😂😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Never buy shoes online. You have to try them on and see if they are comfortable. Also means you’re not faffing about sending pairs back and forth by post.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I always try them on in store and make sure they fit. I have previous issues with adidas and UA coming up way too small. The only ones I don't try for obvious reasons are the Myjoys but as I've always bought 8 in a regular fit with no issues so use that as my starting point. They have all fitted fine out of the box (as I find all FJ's tend to do)


----------

